# Drink mix for camelback



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Which electrolyte/carb mix doesn't leave a nasty film in a camelback?


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

They all do. Leave clean water in your bladder and use the drink mix in a bottle.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

dave54 said:


> They all do. Leave clean water in your bladder and use the drink mix in a bottle.


I suppose if you absolutely need to put your food in your hydration bladder you could clean it out with Aquamira, but no guarantees.


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

I started using Nathan Catalyst (from REI). I drop two tablets in my 100oz camel, and fill half ice and half water. It seems to work pretty well for me. I usually clean my bladder soon after rides and don't notice any issues. Every couple of months I fill it with warm water and a couple of denture tablets over night. That seems to help too.

Works for me.


----------



## Just Ride More (Sep 14, 2007)

*Nuun Tablets*

I like the Nuun tablets. They don't have sugar so nothing will grow in the bladder. There's a slight taste of it in the bladder afterward, but it's good.:thumbsup:


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

yeah, stick to electrolyte tabs in the bladder (nuun, elixer, etc), and carry any carbs in the form of chews, gels, bars...then you wont have any funk growing in there


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

One of my bikes has no bottle mounting option and for long rides on that bike I mix Perpetuem in a 50 oz bladder purchased specifically for this purpose. As soon as possible after my ride I rinse the bladder and tube thoroughly, flushing it at least 3 times, and I have had no problems yet. Sure, it smells a bit orange-vanilla, but it's clean.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bleach*

I've always added bleach to disinfect and clean. Tablespoon per bladder. Never had issues.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

turquoise said:


> I've always added bleach to disinfect and clean. Tablespoon per bladder. Never had issues.


I've heard that bleach works well and I've also heard that adding peroxide cleans and disinfects bladders really well. I don't know how much you add with water though. Anyone try this?


----------



## skurfer333 (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't do it! But, if you must....make sure you clean your bladder quickly. That can prevent tastes from seeping in. The folks at CamelBak, Osprey and such do a lot of work to prevent tastes from sticking around after your drink is gone. Most of today's bladders are treated to prevent things like that.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been using the Elixir tabs in lemon-lime and don't really notice any ill effects, normally just rinse and let the bladder dry after use. I don't know if they make a difference but sometimes plain old water can get a little boring.


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

I have used Nuun and Elixer tabs and have had no ill effects, but as seen in another thread. I have been considering a more economical solution (pun intended) of mixing up something myself. I do want to keep calories down. 

Running plain water with a bottle is not feasible in my heat, which is daily over 100 from essentially spring to fall. I have been using Gu for the 1 hour recharge as needed. 

Mondays ride was 107 at the start, and 103 at the end, and that was at 5-6PM.


----------



## AllMountain4Me (Jun 21, 2012)

shackleton47 said:


> Which electrolyte/carb mix doesn't leave a nasty film in a camelback?


I put my camelback in the refrig after a ride. No cleaning or drying, and no mold! No weird taste the next ride... works like a charm. I use Gatorade, probably always will (like the taste).


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

shackleton47 said:


> Which electrolyte/carb mix doesn't leave a nasty film in a camelback?


Vitalyte

You can get it at REI.....good stuff :thumbsup:


----------

